# i think i'm ready



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

I've been trying to do my home work for the past year and I think I'm ready to buy. I can't believe how much time I have put into looking for my first yak, but I will tell you I've enjoyed every minute of it.

I narrowed my choices down to 3 being the OK Caper, WS T120 and the MR 12. This decision was made on looking at a lot of different models and reading about a lot of different models. I went on what I thought would work best for me the way I wanted to use the yak and just what looked best to my eye.

I finally got a chance to paddle all 3 even though it wasn't for very long. I do not think I could go wrong with any of these as I believe they are all very good boats. I think each one has it's strengths and weaknesses so I would not put down any of these with the limited in boat experience that I have.

With all that being said I believe I have decided on the Liquid Logic MR12. I really believe this is the best boat for me and for how I would use a yak. I think it looks awesome and can't wait to get on the water in my own boat.

That being said I would like to ask you guys with all the experience if there are reasons that I may not have been able to uncover on my own, why I should not go with this yak. I know everyone has their own opinion but are there defects in this boat or is the manufacturer about to go out of business?

Any input pro or con would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

Another question. How do you know which year model you are buying? Is there a way to know if you are buying last years model?

Thanks


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

2006 and earlier have the plug in the seat, 2007 does not, 2008 models are branded under Native Watercraft not Liquid Logic.


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Im still a noob, but i have looked at the boat you are looking at and it looks like its well made, Im about to buy m first yak so i know what your going threw. Im going with a hobie quest.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

oh stop it!

your not ready.

just stay on land.



its safer

cheaper

easy to pee(evacuating bowels.....thats a given)

large coolers of beer are attainable(check last reason)

you can go back to your vehicle and get something you forgot

stay dry

no seasickness

wont lose gear in 30' of water

no shark attack

you can talk to more babes on the beach than on a kayak

your battery to your fishfinder wont be forgotten at home still on the charger

your paddle wont leave you in the middle of the ocean

no injuries due to rebar sticking out of pillings

you wont get water in your "dry" box and corrode you gps, phone, or camera

its not dangerous if you light dies

no wind/current to mess with you

4+ foot waves dont matter

boats dont hit you

jet ski's dont hit you

you wont turtle

your significant other cant drive down and get in touch with you to call your fishing time short(remember, your phone corroded in the "dry" box) 
no, wait, thats a good thing

should i keep going?



ken c


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

Whats life worth if you dont take a bit o risk imo there is no other way to fish you can take your 20,000$ boat and shove it where the sun dont shine and for the shore fisher well ill make sure to show you the pics of the cows i just pulled in.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nethuns88 said:


> Whats life worth if you dont take a bit o risk imo there is no other way to fish you can take your 20,000$ boat and shove it where the sun dont shine and for the shore fisher well ill make sure to show you the pics of the cows i just pulled in.



i have a tarpon160 and three others you can help me shove where the sun dont shine. 

now read my funny post again.


ken c

actually, i was joking to abu, but if you need to defend the yakfisher, your preaching to the choir.
the post i put up about carrying your yak on your racks, that isnt a joke.....sniff


----------



## Nethuns88 (Dec 28, 2007)

apologies kq6 though you were some ignorant thread basher....how i hate them so.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*A year?????????????????*



abu said:


> I've been trying to do my home work for the past year and I think I'm ready to buy. I can't believe how much time I have put into looking for my first yak, but I will tell you I've enjoyed every minute of it.
> 
> I narrowed my choices down to 3 being the OK Caper, WS T120 and the MR 12. This decision was made on looking at a lot of different models and reading about a lot of different models. I went on what I thought would work best for me the way I wanted to use the yak and just what looked best to my eye.
> 
> ...



I wonder how long it will (or had) taken you to ponder marriage...............

Just kidding............Welcome to the dark side!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

Nethuns88 said:


> apologies kq6 though you were some ignorant thread basher....how i hate them so.


no worries, my sarcasm gets me in trouble. sometimes i deserve it
ken c


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

kq6 said:


> no worries, my sarcasm gets me in trouble. sometimes i deserve it
> ken c



I am going to start calling you Grommet.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

damn,

am i that bad?

ken c


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Grommet Jr?


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

that's worse.

ken c


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the MR12. Like the earlier post said about the seat plug the 06 has it and the 07 does not. To me this is the best feature about the 06...your not sitting in water all the time. I also like the looks of the Hobie Quest. The Caper is too small for me and I don't like the molded in foot rest...they rub my ankle after a while.


----------

